# ASUS 64 bit motherboards



## jcsburke (Feb 26, 2005)

Hello to all. It seems that even though ASUS sells motherboards supporting 64 bit processors they do not offer any 64 bit drivers thereby making it impossible to load Windows XP Pro or 3000 64 bit operating systems. Does anyone know of any SATA drivers available for the VIA K8T800Pro and VIA VT8237 chipset and the ALC850 audio? Thanks.


----------



## Carl.S (Feb 26, 2005)

There are loads, check out the Via website drivers.


----------



## jcsburke (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks. Got em, and I'm up and running 64 bit windows xp pro. How about a 64 bit driver for the wifi-g card? The drivers that came with it do not work in 64 bit windows.


----------



## TwistedBard (Feb 25, 2005)

Great job, Jon! Glad you're functional!


----------



## jcsburke (Feb 26, 2005)

OK. I have this 64 bit machine running the beta 64 bit windows XP Pro. The ASUS WIFI-G only came with a 32 bit driver and will not work with the 64 bit os. Does anyone have any ideas on how to connect to my wireless network? Will I have the same problem with a USB device?


----------

